# Macro 2014



## carlos58 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hello everyone
some recent shots of new year
My best macro Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## weepete (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice, I particularly like the last one!


----------



## Gallon (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow. Incredible shots! I love how you can see the flower through the water droplet on #3 and the colors on #4. Well done.


----------



## cadejo (Jan 11, 2014)

The first one is nice, but the other 3 are amazing!


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone for comments !


----------



## annamaria (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow they are all good my favorite is the spider.


----------



## pjaye (Jan 18, 2014)

I absolutely hate guys but am in love with the spider one. And the daisy in the drop. I have to learn how to do that.


----------

